# Air Miles points stolen: contradiction in email notification



## SN1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Air miles customers are currently being alerted by email that points may have been stolen via in-store cash transactions. Interestingly, the email states at the end "To protect against phishing attempts, AIR MILES does not include hyperlinks to the airmiles.ca sign-in page from our email messages". However a previous paragraph states "To view your balance or update your Account information please visit <link to airmiles sign in page>. They really need to get their act together.


----------

